# Hull Audi......Discounts



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Hull Audi has offered all TTOC members 10% discount on accessories on production of their membership card.

Hull Audi 
Saxon Way, Hessle, East Yorkshire, HU13 9PB

Tel: 01482 640581 
Fax: 01482 640264


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Richard,

There's a special thread for this sort of information, a sticky one towards the top of this board - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... .php?t=163

I'd suggest that you post this there.

Scott.


----------

